

Ask HN: Are you using Atom Editor? - theswan

What features&#x2F;packages have gotten you to switch over? What works or doesn&#x27;t work? Is speed ever an issue?
======
matthewmacleod
No. It's currently much slower than Sublime Text, obviously has fewer features
and plugins, and doesn't offer any benefits for my workflow.

Glad it's there, of course! From what I gather, it's substantially easier to
develop for; I haven't really done any serious work on either of them, though.

~~~
PublicEnemy111
Which Sublime version are you using?

~~~
matthewmacleod
Three; from what I understand there were substantial performance improvements
in this release.

------
rpowers
I've been using it for a few weeks now. It has been really enjoyable so far. I
don't take advantage of all of its features, but my web development has been
spot on.

~~~
theswan
What editor were you using previously, and what in Atom made you switch over?

~~~
rpowers
I was using Aquamacs Emacs editor. I tend to like simple editors for coding at
home. I use IntelliJ and VisualStudio for my day work. One major feature I
enjoy is the multiple selections hotkey. I've been making some level designs
and editing a 20x20 array can be slow.

~~~
tsm
That would've been very possible in Emacs. Oh well.
[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Rec...](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Rectangles.html)

------
nareshv
No.

Its Mac Only right now. can't try yet.

------
scriptle
Used it for a few hours. It was slow, switched back to sublime.

------
Jemaclus
I used it for a day or so, but it was just too slow and clunky compared to
Sublime text. I'll come back to it in about 6 months and give it another shot.

------
cjbprime
No, I think text editors need to be open source. Too important to trust
proprietary software with.

------
atmosx
No, I might once I get deeper into JS though, if the VIM bundles don't satisfy
me.

------
kwerle
Been using it for several weeks. I prefer it slightly over ST2.

------
_random_
Not using it. Not sure what is the big deal.

------
munimkazia
Since it is Mac only, no.

------
bluehazed
emacs!

